# Blueberry with Red Cherry Shrimp?



## moonwasaloon (May 24, 2011)

Anything that has Neocaridina, will interbreed.

Just to let you know, blueberry shrimp, don't breed true.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

So if I kept blueberry with reds, they'll come out.. brown? Or randomly blue and red? Will it lead to a genetically weaker species, or is the diversity an improvement?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The Aura Blue, along with Tangerine Tigers and the Red Tupfel shrimp are all Caridina Serrata.

They can interbreed with Cantonensis though it doesn't happen that often or easily.


----------



## anh (Jul 20, 2009)

Palmatas will hybrid with cherry.. i have one right now that is berried and was mated by a fire red male.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

xenxes said:


> So if I kept blueberry with reds, they'll come out.. brown? Or randomly blue and red? Will it lead to a genetically weaker species, or is the diversity an improvement?


xenxes, if you only keep blueberries by themselves they'll end up brown after a while as well. I also think the blueberries are a color morph OF RCS (meaning they are neo. heteropoda).


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmm, are you sure diwu? I read about people's RCS (heteropoda) turning blue/black/purple-ish every now and then. That's something different?

Isn't palmata a different genus? See this link: http://swisstropicals.com/Neocaridina palmata.html. Does it also not breed true? So I should or shouldn't keep it with RCS? Will they all turn brown eventually or will I get mostly red, some browns, and an occasional morph of blue?

Then there's the Caridina sp. "Malaya" that's the same species as the Crystals. I think I'll stick with Neo because they're hardier and easier to breed?

Shrimps are confusing.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

anh said:


> Palmatas will hybrid with cherry.. i have one right now that is berried and was mated by a fire red male.


I want to see what the babies look like, pics! 

Also, why do the charts say Red Cherry are not compatible with Yellows, they are listed as the same species and genus.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Hmm, are you sure diwu? I read about people's RCS (heteropoda) turning blue/black/purple-ish every now and then. That's something different?
> 
> Isn't palmata a different genus? See this link: http://swisstropicals.com/Neocaridina palmata.html. Does it also not breed true? So I should or shouldn't keep it with RCS? Will they all turn brown eventually or will I get mostly red, some browns, and an occasional morph of blue?
> 
> ...


The random RCS that turn blue are most likely due to small mutations in their color gene. Nothing permanent. I recall Liam saying something about a stabilized strain of blue neos but blueberry shrimps are definitely not that. Those will throw out browns, and then stay brown (I believe). Of course they could breed back random blues every once in a while.

However, if you put them with RCS the offspring will all be brown most likely. A yellow x red = all brown. So I can only assume the same. And I'm pretty sure they are genus heteropoda (maybe why some RCS will randomly throw out blues?).



xenxes said:


> I want to see what the babies look like, pics!
> 
> Also, why do the charts say Red Cherry are not compatible with Yellows, they are listed as the same species and genus.


Babies would look like an ugly brown color: http://www.planetinverts.com/Neocaridina_Heteropoda.html

The charts are saying you don't want them to be placed together. Not that you "can't". What happens is that they interbreed and all turn brown. Wasting the money you put in to buy RCS or yellows.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Got it, thanks. So much for my red & blue shrimp and neon tetra scheme.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

xenxes said:


> Got it, thanks. So much for my red & blue shrimp and neon tetra scheme.


-Fire red cherry shrimp and aura blue would get along
-Blue bee and fire red, although the blue bee's can go brown/purple and don't stay/breed all blue
-fire red and orange eyed blue tiger
-fired red and royal blue tigers

You can still do red and blue, just going to cost a lot more for aura blues or royal blue tigers but OEBT's aren't as much as either of those.


----------



## sublimescorpio (Nov 6, 2011)

What about yellow shrimp and neons primary-color scheme...I was thinking of getting yellow shrimp for that tank, right now have kuhli with the yellow strips looking neat when they are near one another.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

sublimescorpio said:


> What about yellow shrimp and neons primary-color scheme...I was thinking of getting yellow shrimp for that tank, right now have kuhli with the yellow strips looking neat when they are near one another.


Lol red yellow and blue? That could work, but I'd really like to keep some RCS :/ the red contrast looks great on green. And red + yellow makes brown.



GeToChKn said:


> -Fire red cherry shrimp and aura blue would get along
> -Blue bee and fire red, although the blue bee's can go brown/purple and don't stay/breed all blue
> -fire red and orange eyed blue tiger
> -fired red and royal blue tigers
> ...


So basically 1 Neocaridina (RCS/PFR) and 1 Caridina (OBET, Bee, etc) species? Hrmm, what's the cheapest Caridina blue? 

Would RCS (Neo heteropoda) and Blue Pearl (Neo. zhangjianjiensis) be a bad mix, do they readily interbreed considering the different genus, or can I sustain 2 colonies in one tank?

You know.. I could just go blue rili, they're blue & red.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

neocaridina palmata breed 100% true, its just not a blue color. Gotta love trade names. Here are a few pics of what they look like from the wild, then their consistent offspring.
Wilds:









Offspring:








many of the offspring get the correct opacity at maturity. Keep in mind those pictures are 1/2"


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

xenxes said:


> So basically 1 Neocaridina (RCS/PFR) and 1 Caridina (OBET, Bee, etc) species? Hrmm, what's the cheapest Caridina blue?
> 
> Would RCS (Neo heteropoda) and Blue Pearl (Neo. zhangjianjiensis) be a bad mix, do they readily interbreed considering the different genus, or can I sustain 2 colonies in one tank?


Yea you're limited to 1 neo per tank. But you can have several caridina's as they won't interbreed as easily. They'll normally stick to their own kind unless you have like 1 tiger shrimp female and 10 CRS males.

Mixing heteropoda and zhangjian isn't good. That mix will result in the genetically weak offspring and seemingly can't reproduce. Brown as well.



msjinkzd said:


> neocaridina palmata breed 100% true, its just not a blue color. Gotta love trade names.


So would you say the palmata are their own genus? Or are they heteropoda? And I've read several accounts of people saying blueberry shrimp don't breed true, or is that just a different shrimp entirely?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have read lots of accounts about it too, however, I have been keeping them for years and they do, lol. I would say that they are their own species, but fall under the genus neocaridina.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> I have read lots of accounts about it too, however, I have been keeping them for years and they do, lol. I would say that they are their own species, but fall under the genus neocaridina.


Gah I keep thinking genus falls under species . But I guess I can see why some people think they don't breed true. Some of the pictures you posted, they look so much like the brown of wild neos


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

they are still young there, teh females often get nice and opaque.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Gah I keep thinking genus falls under species . But I guess I can see why some people think they don't breed true. Some of the pictures you posted, they look so much like the brown of wild neos


That was my fault, I got confused and listed them the other way around. It's Genus (neo.) > Species (heteropoda). 

I'd really like to find some blue rilis, but very expensive everywhere I look (shrimplab has them for $15/ea). Also hard to find the blue with the red rili patterns. Some I read have mutated to look almost exactly like blue pearls.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I just got some in. The majority are mainly blue, but tehre are a fair amount with the red patterning. I will be listing them up next week.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

msjinkzd said:


> I just got some in. The majority are mainly blue, but tehre are a fair amount with the red patterning. I will be listing them up next week.


Can't wait! Well, have to wait for my new tank to cycle


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you wait, the F1 generation should have more red. Johnny313 had the same "problem" where they came in looking like blue pearls.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, don't mean to beat a dead horse, but what happens when you mix Red Rili with Blue Rili? I came across an earlier post that said rr can have br babies and vise versa? And the red markings were disappearing from the blue rilis when they're kept alone... so is it a good thing to mix them?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a better choice on breeding charts, it's the biggest, most accurate and has species names:
http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/shrimp-crossbreeding-chart/


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Here's a better choice on breeding charts, it's the biggest, most accurate and has species names:
> http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/shrimp-crossbreeding-chart/


Whoa! Mother load! Bookmarked 



xenxes said:


> Okay, don't mean to beat a dead horse, but what happens when you mix Red Rili with Blue Rili? I came across an earlier post that said rr can have br babies and vise versa? And the red markings were disappearing from the blue rilis when they're kept alone... so is it a good thing to mix them?


Um.. not much except you kinda muddle the blue rili. Red rili's make both red and blue. Blue rili's make mostly blue, a little red. Mixing them would be undoing the selective breeding.

It's not that the red markings dissapear from the blue rili's, it just seems when you order them overseas or something they come looking like blue pearls. But as soon as they start to breed the clear/red sections become much more prominent. Something along those lines at least.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I see thanks, guess I won't be purchasing red rilis to throw in with them 

Also, amazing chart mordalphus, bookmarked too. Great find!


----------

